# How long



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

How long did you reasearch rats before getting them?


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I've been researching for almost a year but have no idea when I will have rats.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I can tell, you've been researching quite a lot. Good for you to resist the temptation of impulse buying. 

I researched everything about rat ownership within a few weeks, and needed to save up enough funds to feel comfortable owning rats. So I would say about 4-5 months.

Edit: I still actively research rats during my free time as well. I never stop learning about them.


----------



## shimmyjames (Dec 18, 2016)

I researched them for about 1-2 months before purchasing. However, I've owned gerbils and hamsters before so I had an idea of the work it would take to take care of a rodent. I also live with my girlfriend and we both work so we knew we could afford to take the best care of our rats. 
Good for you for not being impulsive, it's best to wait until you know you can afford everything you'll need and that you'll have the time to take care/play with them. 

Like rottengirl said too, I still do research about my rats all the time.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I was young and had owned rodents before so I thought they'd be no different from my gerbils, hamsters, and guinea pigs. I bought my first two and boy was I wrong! I dont regret my first two for a second but I wish I'd been more prepared.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

About 2-3 weeks but I continued to research when I got them so I could improve their quality of life.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

On February 11 I will have be researching rats for a year


----------



## MagicRat661 (Jan 17, 2017)

I researched for abou ta month before getting my boys! and continued to do so after getting them ive had them for 2 years now and im still learning new stuff all the time!!


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

I honestly can't even remember the exact amount of time that I researched information about them. I was 10 when I first owned them, and it took months (maybe year or more?) of me educating myself and my parents on why I wanted to own them, etc. I remember checking out stacks of books at the library, and making posters to show my parents. ;D 10 years later here I am, still constantly surfing the web and groups/forums for new information on rats and caring for my babies.


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

I didnt :') my first rat was an impulse buy and I researched for months after getting her


----------



## Rattie_Mama (Jan 26, 2017)

I researched for few weeks, but I already had a lot of the things needed as far as a vet, and cage and stuff, and I already had a "Fund" set aside from my ferret . All I really needed to research is rescue places/breeders and dietary and exercise needs. I have also continue to research and learn about them, there is a lot of great info out there. This forum is great for that too!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Today I have been researching rats for a year!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

I didn't start researching rats until after a friend of mine I was living with got two and asked me to "co-own" them. At that point I went haywire and was on every site I could find to enhance my knowledge of them. 
Though, in my opinion, I do not think it's about how long you've been researching them and rather how comfortable you are that you have the knowledge to care for them properly


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Basiltheplant said:


> Though, in my opinion, I do not think it's about how long you've been researching them and rather how comfortable you are that you have the knowledge to care for them properly


I know that you'd want to feel ready. I was just wondering about the reasearch part.


----------



## FlamingFox (Feb 10, 2017)

Hehe, I didn't really either. I had done a little research since I was hoping to have one someday, but my boy was something of a surprise rescue. I was told he needed a home, so I took him with me. I am still learning new stuff about rats all the time.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Now I've been researching for more than a year,and a member of the forum for a year!


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Take the plunge. Haha. You can only learn so much by reading. Where are you located? See if any breeders have tested for Seoul Virus and put in application if they are negative. It could still take awhile.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Okeedoke22 said:


> Take the plunge. Haha. You can only learn so much by reading. Where are you located? See if any breeders have tested for Seoul Virus and put in application if they are negative. It could still take awhile.


I would love to,but I can't take proper care of them at the moment.


----------

